# 08 sentra blowing no heat or air



## 08kansassentra (Apr 11, 2012)

New member here i hope this is in the right forum. My wifes 08 sentra blows no air at all. No heat no ac nothing in any of the positions. Ive checked all the fuses i can think of. the manual does not give a very good description of them. Does anybody have any ideas? she says she never smelled anything burning like wires got hot or anything. Please help i have no clue on anything on these cars im more of a diesel kinda guy


----------



## 08kansassentra (Apr 11, 2012)

Nobody has any ideas on what could be wrong? Im hoping i can fix it myself so i wont have to take it to the dealership.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does the blower work? 
Turn the ac on high and if you hear it then the blower needs to be replaced. If it does work then I'm out of ideas. 
The blower is the way the air flows through the vents so with or without an a/c compressor you would be able to get heat and less hot air going through the vents.
Since you aren't all I can see it being is the blower motor being shot. So check it out

Sent from my SHARP-ADS1 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a number of things. Assuming you mean the blower fan is not working at all, in any speed position, you can start by checking for power to the blower fan at the blower fan harness connector "yellow" wire. If no power, check 15A fuses #10 & #11 in the fuse block (mind as well check #12 while you are there, as this is for the front air controller). If there's power through the fuses but not at the fan, check for an open circuit. You can also manually test the blower fan by unplugging it and running power and ground directly to the appropriate terminals of the blower motor (remember "yellow" is the power, so apply power to the terminal that the yellow wire was connected to. The red wire is the ground circuit. If the motor is known "good" and you have power getting to the blower motor, then you know the issue is in the grounding circuit. Most of the time the culprit is the fan control amplifier (which in earlier times would have been referred to as a blower resistor). That said, you can't be 100% positive that it is the fan control amplifier unless you either install a know good amplifier or isolate it as the cause by following the FSM testing procedure. I say this because this system is, in part, controlled by the BCM in conjunction with the front air control. AN open circuit could also be the problem. Also, if there is no power to fuses #10 and #11, mentioned earlier, check the front blower motor relay (it provides power to both of those fuses)..


----------



## 08kansassentra (Apr 11, 2012)

ok she took it to the dealership and they said it was the blower resistor. She has been driving like this all year and she is finnally fed up with it. Do any of know where the resistor is located or could show me pics on how to change it. that would be helpfull


----------



## Kendzerski2 (Mar 25, 2007)

If you go to this site, register and simply wait for the admin to give you permission in about 10 mins or so you can download the service manual for your vehicle.


----------



## Kendzerski2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nissan Service Manuals | Full Nissan Service Manuals & Free Loose Sections - Nissanhelp.com

Sorry forgot to post the site.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's actually not a blower resistor on your Sentra but a "fan control AMP." It should be Nissan P/N: 27226-70T03 and MSRP around $90. You can get it for around $65+shipping from 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store. It should be located in the area behind the center stack. Refer to part code "27226N" in the parts diagram link below:

Part Detail


----------

